# Conformation of my goats.



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

first up is Honey she is 5 months old























next is Becca she is almost a year and a half 























Here's Fancy she is three and a half























fiona's pictures arn't loading on to my computer

fancy never had good minerals untill this time last year so her pasturns are very low she also has no rear udder height and i know that, she's not full either

i will post pictures of the bucks i am using this year too when i get them here


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Fiona is a year and a half 
she is also Fancy's daughter from last kidding


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’ll try to critique at least a couple of them tomorrow....


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

*Honey:*

Pros-
Nice top line
Decent width, hard to tell from the pictures though
Short pasterns
Good depth
Nice brisket, although it could be more defined
Nice rear leg angulation
Withers are good but could be a little sharper

Cons-
Cow hocked
Short neck
Short, steep rump
Loose kneed (front legs)

*Becca:
*
Pros-
Nice topline
Nice long rump, and it's not super steep either
Great rear leg angulation
Great depth
Nice chest floor
Decent width
Short pasterns
Nice neck, though it could be a little more feminine

Cons-
Something about her front legs looks odd, but I can't place it
Could have sharper withers
Pasterns look a bit weak (may just be the pictures)
Could have a better brisket
Escutcheon looks narrow and low


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

for Becca when i got her she litterally had two inches of fat on her so she has lots of loose skin on her neck. she still has some fat on her shoulders so that could be it


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

if you were a judge how would you place all of them? (in the same class)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm no judge (I've never even shown goats before, but I'd like to eventually) but I'd probably place Becca first, then Fancy and finally Fiona. Fiona has the best front legs out of the three, though.
I can't really compare Honey to any of them, since she's way younger and also crossed with ND.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

what don't you like about Fiona? im not mad at all. it is just the same oppinion as any other judge she has encountered. ive gone to a few shows and every single one has placed fiona under becca.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'll go ahead and critique her. I'm sorry she hasn't been placing well. 

*Fiona:
*
Pros:
Decent top line, although it could be smoother
Long rump
Nice, feminine neck
Short, strong pasterns
Great depth
Hard to tell exactly from the pictures, but her front legs look good

Cons:
She's narrower through the chest than I would like
Could have more of a brisket
Front feet toe out
Steep rump
Could have sharper withers
Low, narrow escutcheon 
She looks a _little_ posty (back legs), but could just be the way she's standing


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i have some pictures of my buck now too, he was bred to fancy last year, this year he is bred to Fancy and Fiona

Ironwood is four years old 
Becca's sire


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

he isn't is cow hocked as he looks in the pictures he didn't like me messing with him


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

some people told us he isn't a good looking buck I don't see what is wron with him other than cow hocks


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Did they say what they did not like about him?

All his feet do toe out, not just his rear legs. Nice level topline, long rump. He is very masculine looking and his testicles seem full and plump.

More than that it is difficult for me to judge, because he is very hirsute and that covers a lot of the more skeletal outline. It would help if we knew what "some people" were reacting to.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i wasn't there durring the conversation my mom was but she said they didn't pinpoint anything they didn't like specificly. 
they just said they wouldn't get him if they were us :what: 








this is the picture they were reacting to
i will get him all clipped up in the spring and post pictures of how he is put together


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Except for his feet toeing out, I for one just don't see a problem. I definitely have some girls I think he could help.

I like how sturdily he is put together.

I don't show, and I don't breed for milk production above all else. I focus on functionality, health, and a homestead type of production.

So I may very well be missing something.

What is is dam's udder like? Do you have a pic?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I think his legs (cow hocks, toeing out, kind of posty in the rear) could be better, but I love his top line and rump, and he is nice and long in the body.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i haven't seen his dam's udder but his daughters all have very nice udders. high, good attachments, very prominant medial ligament, uniform easy to milk teats. but not neccisarily huge udders which i am ok with because they make up for it with how they are put together


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

How's his parasite tolerance? Do his hooves need constant care? Is he dyslexic? Does he have connections to organized crime? Has he joined a cult run by a psychotic yet charismatic leader with wild eyes?

There's gotta be something...


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

lol @mariarose you scared me for a second i thought you were serious. his hooves need a trim but i doubt they have been trimmed in the last year so that is to be expected, i am biulding the courage to stink for a few days when i do his hooves. he doesn't seem wormy he has very nice body condition and is not fat at all


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my, I hear you on the hoof trimming. My stinky boys will soon be due for a trim and I dreeeeaaad it! Their front legs are really disgusting.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Old Post Farm said:


> i thought you were serious.


Only my first 2 questions were serious. The others were just silliness.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

@Goat_Scout could you possibly critique Fancy?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Your buck does seem to have a very nice topline and width, tight elbows and decent heartgirth. I do see extremely short cannons in the front, cow hocked behind, toeing out and low in the estucheon, and could use more depth in the rear barrel - from what I can see. Good points are good width in the front end and decent width in the hips, although the way he is standing it looks as though one hip is higher than the other - possibly the way he is standing.


----------

